# funs to use for turkeys



## killallturkeys (Apr 25, 2007)

hey im nwe and was just wondering what caliber gun is best to use :sniper:


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

Doesn't really matter. 12 gauge is most common but you can use a 20 guage bow or muzzleloader.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The main thing is have a high pellet count in the head.

Then you can try distances.....20 yards, 25 yards, 30 yards, 35 yards, etc. I would not go much past 50 yards.

They you can see how your gun works.

I shot a 12 ga. chambered in 3 1/2 in. I shoot 4 shot.

But pattern the gun you are going to use.

Good luck.

Chuck


----------

